# Will a snail eat eggs?



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I still feel like I have two males and one female retics in my vivarium. I have seen a couple snails/slugs. Not many, but occasionally. Could the snails ahve eaten/destroyed the eggs instead? Or was it pretty surely a female eating them?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

you'd better believe snails and slugs will eat eggs. No hesitation


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

great.... time to go buy some beer (nope, I'm not going to drink my sorrows away )


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Purchase the beer for yourself, but also purchase a cucumber or lettuce. Place a piece of either in the tank and check it out early in the morning; the snails/slugs should be all over it and easy to remove.
Scott



SmackoftheGods said:


> great.... time to go buy some beer (nope, I'm not going to drink my sorrows away )


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree w/ Scott...
I have snails or slugs in about 1/3 of my tanks and they eat the eggs constantly. i use orange peel to capture them. but i like the sound of lettuce or cuc.
Usually in the morning, the slugs are out and about on glass and i will grab em then. But i never get ahead of the game, its never ending....
Good luck.


----------

